# How many Committee positions will there be?



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're now getting close to the point when people will be voting for the Committee and I'm wondering how many Committee positions there are going to be.

The TTOC website shows the essential six, as listed in the constitution, but will there be any others that people can stand for?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I think it will be:

Chairman
Vice Chairman
Club Secretary
Treasurer
Membership Secretary
Events Secretary
Editor
Rep Secretary

Their have also in the past been:

Web Secretary
Web Admin
Marketing Secretary
Merchandise Secretary

Regards

Steve


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The Rep Secretary position will be vacated. If you want to get involved but don't want the grief for standing against someone else then perhaps you could go for that instead.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

So you are standing down Mark?

@Steve
Would you be so kind to stick current names next to all them job's please.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Chairman (Nem)
Vice Chairman (Dani)
Club Secretary (Burns)
Treasurer (Phope)
Membership Secretary (walsendmag)
Events Secretary (TTLaw)
Editor (John-H)
Rep Secretary (Mark Davis)

Their have also in the past been:

Web Secretary
Web Admin
Marketing Secretary
Merchandise Secretary

Regards

Gazz (sorry steve i thought you had resigned bud)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Nyxx said:


> So you are standing down Mark?


Yes. Throughout all this mess I've tried to steer the Club in the direction I think it needs to go. So that people could know I was doing my best to act in the interests of the Club and not seeking to further my own agenda I gave an undertaking that when the election came I would not be standing for any position. I'll be sticking with that commitment.

I think there's still a lot of work to do. The new committee have to get into place some structures that regulate the way they do business and the voting procedures need to be refined to make them more useable by the membership - but the important work of returning control of the Club to the members is done.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Mark.
Shame as I see you as a very good committee member.

@Gaz
Thanks.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I would like to suggest another Job.
Events REP

The meets I've been to see's most members wanting a chat with committee members and that's all good, but I think the club needs a "front desk" person.
The job being to walk around and engage people who are showing an interest in the cars and might well become new members. I don't think it's fair to ask other committee members to full-fill this roll on top of being there for all the members to chat/engage with.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> I would like to suggest another Job.
> Events REP
> 
> The meets I've been to see's most members wanting a chat with committee members and that's all good, but I think the club needs a "front desk" person.
> ...


well, hmmmm Dave i would have thought that whatever region the event is being done that the local rep would do this?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gaz I've been asked to ask you if you have a TT ?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to suggest another Job.
> ...


You are right Gary , that is the regional reps job in reality..engaging TT owners as and when possible and organising local meets and events to stimulate interest.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Gaz I've been asked to ask you if you have a TT ?


why ask me you know the answer james lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Gaz I've been asked to ask you if you have a TT ?
> ...


Yes or No ? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

> Gaz I've been asked to ask you if you have a TT ?


 you know i dont James, and your point is?


> Yes or No ?


 well you should know Neil as you took mine in part ex for the passat.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gary , now now I thought you could take a joke :?


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

But gazzer does have a smashing BBQ


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

paulc1 said:


> But gazzer does have a smashing BBQ


Paul I would never have let Gaz BBQ at the RR do if I had known he didn't have a TT anymore :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Plus I didn't even get my hotdog so do
I get a refund ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Plus I didn't even get my hotdog so do
> I get a refund ?


you had two burgers one with cheese and one with cheese and nasal hair :roll: ANDDDDDDDDDD can coff next year
(still in sulk mode) now on ya bike


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I threw the second one away 

Can you send using Paypal gift ? :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I threw the second one away
> 
> Can you send using Paypal gift ? :-*


Into the fire bucket..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds interesting about the nasal hair. To be on topic; you can still stand without owning a TT you know. Enthusiasm is not to be sniffed at - unless it gets contaminated with nasal hair of course :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John don't encourage them m8........as it is they are like those two old farts sat in the balcony from the MUPPET SHOW :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Peter , apologies for this thread going off topic.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

neilc said:


> Peter , apologies for this thread going off topic.


bit late really after you two turned it into a piff take.........his other thread was locked and i find this just rude tbh


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

neilc said:


> Peter , apologies for this thread going off topic.


I'm used to it! :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

TT Law said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I think it will be:
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve.

That certainly gives me food for thought.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Peter , apologies for this thread going off topic.
> ...


That's rich coming from you Gaz hilarious but like Neil said Peter sorry for going OT and good luck in the coming elections whatever position you go for.

Just an idea maybe go for a vacant one where you can assist and hopefully all pull together in the same direction.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> I would like to suggest another Job.
> Events REP
> 
> The meets I've been to see's most members wanting a chat with committee members and that's all good, but I think the club needs a "front desk" person.
> ...


I think what Nyxx meant was at national events where there are a lot of potential new members wandering around, and no-one on the club stand available or willing to engage them in conversation, it'd be good to have a friendly outgoing person (WLTM young, fit, blonde, Swedish, nymphomaniac, au-pair preferably) who'd actually talk to people and get them interested in the club.

I and a few others have gone to national events and not been able to speak to anyone from the club at all.
See my post of 4/6/11 @ 08.01 for my experience: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=330156&start=45


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Perhaps the regional reps could take on this role at bigger events if they attend as they are used to doing it on a regular basis and trying to grow member numbers much as I do .


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark,

I will be sorry to see you stand down as you always approach things in a considered way that adds value.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to suggest another Job.
> ...


Yes and to be fair it was the point I saw you make and it was a good one.
The problem is all the members what a chat and to get to know the committee members, the face behind the name etc. To be fair that's great and I don't think they should or could run the front desk aswell.
Your idea about how the person should look is spot on but I did not dare to say it lol. Joking aside I do think it's a job in it's self.
Also it's about the big meets.


----------

